# pigeon body shape and flight performance



## pmasonsmith (May 21, 2015)

Im guessing the shape of a pigeons body affects how it flies, I'm wondering this as one of my two ferals has a very different body shape to the other and seems to be worse at flying.
It has longer wings and tail, and a shallower breast bone even though it is bigger than the other pigeon. It also seems to be less good at flying at slow sppeds and tight turns, as my other pigeon can hover on the spot kinda as it enters their cage, while the big pigeon can't seem to.

I'm thinking the body shape must other wise racing pigeons wouldn't look so different, but I'm just wondering about other peoples experience and opinions.
Thank you!


----------

